

The Bakeoff - Gladwell on cookies, open source and XP - thisduck
http://gladwell.com/2005/2005_09_05_a_bakeoff.html

======
thisduck
Is it just me, or is the whole "open source movement vs XP movement" a
completely inapplicable comparison?

It left a bad taste while reading the rest of the piece.

